# Range Report - Stoeger Cougar



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

Range Report – Stoeger Cougar vs Beretta PX4

I had my Stoeger Cougar (9mm – 15rd) and Beretta PX4 (9mm – 17rd) out on the range yesterday. The design of the Cougar relies on the extra weight of the frame and slide to absorb recoil and initial snap. The Cougar’s extra weight gives it the advantage. The PX4 doesn't quite handle the initial snap as well as the Cougar. It is not a huge difference, but the Cougar has less snap to it. 

I think the Cougar is as accurate as the PX4. I liked the trigger on the Cougar (less travel/slack) better than the trigger on the PX4. The Cougar had over 300 rounds with no problems (various FMJ & HP). Both are very easy to field strip.

The finish on the Cougar was not as good as the PX4. It’s not bad for a lower price gun, just not as good as the PX4 (PX4 A+, Cougar A-).

The front sight on the Cougar sits a little higher on the top of slide than the PX4 does. Amount of space under front edge and rear edge of sight on either side of dovetail (looking front to rear) is about match book cover thickness. 

The Cougar is a great gun for the money.:smt038


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Check Wolff or some other spring makers to see if you can find another recoil spring that is a few pounds heavier than the stock spring. Most guns can go as much as 4 to 6 pounds heavier, and the stronger spring will reduce that recoil smack. 
Some people claim that the right spring can make a 40sw shoot like a 9mm. 
I do know that on one of my 1911s putting a 20lb spring on it made all the difference in recoil and proper cycling.
Good luck.:smt1099


----------

